# just won this columbia superb--



## dominickspez (Jun 27, 2012)

*just won this columbia superb--1941-ser # F51405*












   --other than a good soak with wd-40 and a cleaning-, some air-it will stay just as i found her
 Ser # F51405    and its ALL there --skirt wires,light, horn, tank--alas no speedo on bars, but a basket, the tire pump, all the original decals and pinstriping, chrome is virtually gone  but paint ok


----------



## daved66 (Jun 28, 2012)

looks like a keeper!  nice.  soap and water goes a long way


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice score!


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Columbia Pre-War rear racks and chain guards are the coolest.  Nice find!  

Are you parting it out or keeping her?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice find. Worth a couple of hundred for sure.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yup, that's a beautiful bike - congrats!


----------



## csx65 (Jun 29, 2012)

*columbia*

Is it for sale?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 29, 2012)

Sure to make the little lady happy


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful paint detailing on that one. I love the fender "skirts" too. I've personally never seen that style before. Congratulations on purchasing a very nice bike.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 29, 2012)

I see that you have this bike on Craigslist (http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/bik/3106531462.html) now for $3,200. Are you really serious???....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 29, 2012)

*Sad day*

Disappointing news that this great bicycle was purchased in appreciation of only what additional dollars it could bring.
I could have done something about it being on my watch list and it's hard to point the finger when I myself sometimes buy to flip.
I don't know... just thought she deserved a better fate.

PS- The market value on this bike on 6/27 was 202.50 

Chris


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 29, 2012)

I've just added another person to my utterly inane seller list. It's growing by the day!


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 29, 2012)

We don’t know the ultimate fate of the bike at this point. Apparently Dominick envisions himself more as a short term caretaker of it rather than seeing it as a keystone piece in his ultimate collection.

  While it is somewhat beyond unlikely that anyone will pay him $3200 for this bike, if someone does step up to a price stratospherically beyond “collector market” on the bike, then it is equally unlikely that they are a bicycle collector. This, in turn and on the whole, makes them less likely to part the bike and more likely to be actually purchasing it to enjoy it for what it is.... Or maybe it will just finish it's days as yard art in The Hamptons.


----------



## chitown (Jun 29, 2012)

[edited previous entry]


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, um, wow...


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe Dominick knows the guy on that other thread offering a $5000 reward for his simple Trek road-bike.  Maybe they know something we don't!


----------



## slick (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, i really do love the bike for my lady but not at $3500??? Considering he did snatch it up locally at $202.50 on ebay, I'd be willing to throw $400 at it plus shipping. What's up Dominick? Hit me up? And everyone here knows it will go to a good home.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 29, 2012)

*Typo?....*

Maybe he meant $320......


----------



## vincev (Jun 29, 2012)

MAybe its the price for 10 of them.


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Let's part it for him Cabers!  He'll change his mind.

Dominick, I will pay you $65 for the rear rack immediately!


----------



## slick (Jun 29, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> Let's part it for him Cabers!  He'll change his mind.
> 
> Dominick, I will pay you $65 for the rear rack immediately!




Those racks are all over ebay....NOS from the repop bike.


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Slick, you're right.  And dang..I just realized that I technically need a rack with curved sides (Westfield) vs the "Stepped" sides (Columbia).  This one is a stepped side and those are indeed all over eBay.  Sorry Dominick, I retract my offer!


----------

